# When will symptoms go away after missed miscarriage?



## sancarlos27

I'm sorry to be asking so many questions lately, but you're all too knowledgeable...But here's my next one. When can I expect my pregnancy symptoms to go away (the doctor said that the baby has been gone for over a week) and I have to wait another week to go to the doctor to have a procedure done since I've still had no bleeding whatsoever- not even a spot. I'm still extremely nauseous, cannot eat, sore boobs, etc...I'm having all the lows of pregnancy without being pregnant anymore so can anyone tell me when this will go away? Will it be like this until after the baby is removed? Thanks!


----------



## AlwaysPraying

You may start to naturally miscarry before the procedure, it is possible. If that's the case, then you will cramp and bleed. Unfortunately, pg symptoms last well past the loss of the little one. It depends how far along you are, but its different for everyone. With my procedure, my sickness and appetite came back immediately (literally the same day as my procedure). But it took a few weeks for my breasts to get back to normal, and longer for my bloating and bump to go down. Hang in there, it won't be much longer. I know it's a terrible feeling. There's going to be another wave of emotion after when your symptoms are actually gone (which surprised me), the fact that you are no longer pregnant kicks in. I'm sure your already at that place, but once baby is physically gone, it might hit you a bit harder for a while.


----------



## jovi_girl

i had a missed miscarriage in 2007. I had a d&c the day after it was diagnosed (diagnosed at 12 week scan but baby had died at 8weeks). I had been EXTREMELY sick the whole 12 weeks - i had the d&c about lunch time and by that evening i already felt better. By the next day i was pretty much 100%. I couldnt believe how quickly i stopped feeling sick, and actually felt a bit bad for feeling so good when i'd just lost my baby. 

Sorry for your loss hun. Hope you start feeling better soon


----------



## Kazi1976

Hi SanCarlos 

I had a mmc on 2nd August. I opted for medical management and the pg symptoms went almost immediately after that. I'm very sorry for your loss.


----------



## Widger

Sorry for your loss. I had pregnancy symptoms for a week or so later - can't remember exactly and it really depressed me. I couldn't believe that nobody had explained that this could happen. It will eventually go away.

Oh and I still got a + test 3 weeks after my D&C. Hope you are ok xx


----------

